# Audi R8 Hill Climb



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Great video, well quick and crackin sound!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

your not kidding adout the sound I bet the r10 dosent sound like that


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

amazing! wow what a noise and the speed!!!!!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Has to be one of my favourite hill climb vids. If the R10 does sound like that, I'm avin one...maybe...  But if the R10 sounds like the R8 I don't think I will, I cannot get excited about the sound of the R8 for some reason. :?

Anyway, is there a high res video of that hill climb knocking about anywhere?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Simply awesome!!!!! 8)

Who's driving though, Frank Biela or Tom Kristensen perhaps?


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Great video, but it is not an Audi R8. See the Comments section with the video.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ColinH said:


> Great video, but it is not an Audi R8. See the Comments section with the video.


He's right you know:



Google Video Comment said:


> This isn't an Audi R8, this is a BMW powered Norma M20 (french car) and his driven by Alain Castellana.
> This video comes from :
> http://www.castellanacompetition. com/


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ColinH said:
> 
> 
> > Great video, but it is not an Audi R8. See the Comments section with the video.
> ...


Dam, hate it when im wrong, still a good vid though!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Given the R8 and R10's offset driving position, I'm surprised anyone gets this wrong on this video? :?

ResB - if you buy an R10, can I have a go? Or can I just be your mate - serious cash for a history making ex-Le Mans car!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I just can't believe how quickly that car piled on the speed. Are you sure they didn't play the video just a little bit faster?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

clived said:


> Given the R8 and R10's offset driving position, I'm surprised anyone gets this wrong on this video? :?


I think you turned on the [sarcasm mode] too much...

An honest mistake really.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Given the R8 and R10's offset driving position, I'm surprised anyone gets this wrong on this video? :?
> ...


Not being sarcastic at all - genuinely seems pretty obvious to me, but then I've had the benefit of seeing both in the flesh, so maybe it's just me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


>


lol - Goodwood and Le Mans - if that makes me an anorak, then  :wink:


----------

